# Lettuce Types



## Raine (Feb 9, 2005)

Lettuce Types


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2005)

dern it, i've been looking for info on, and obtaining seeds of  a type of lettuce called frisee. no luck so far...
all i found was this: http://www.theworldwidegourmet.com/vegetables/salads/frisee.htm


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 9, 2005)

bucky - check out this site http://www.felcopruners.net/Endive Seed.0.html


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2005)

thanks elfie!!! you're the best...


----------



## Zereh (Feb 9, 2005)

Sometimes frisee is also listed as a curly endive, but it's part of the chicory family.

Seeds from Italy has some great looking stuff. I just got their catalog in the mail a couple weeks ago. Their on-line shopping is nifty too. Click on the Endive & Escorale Department link to see what frisees they offer.


Z


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2005)

thanks zereh,  
that's a neat site. i think i'll be ordering some seeds from there.

oh, btw, i just got my panchino seeds from annamaria. the instructions are in italian, but i think i can figure them out. i wonder if the plants will understand english?   

how do you say "grow darnit!" in italian?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 9, 2005)

sviluppi il darnit


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2005)

that's funny, i've never heard that before. my italian neighbors say a whole bunch of other things, with a lot of anger and hand gestures...lol.


----------

